# Chucks Components or Alumisaic



## Dalecamino (Apr 28, 2014)

It's been a long time since I posted a pen here. So, I thought I would use up some of this aluminum stock I have. Also, not going to be calling these pens kitless any longer since, the parts pretty much DO make up several COMPONENTS. With the exception of the clip, nib and, feed. The blank is a Green Mosaic, the components are aluminum (except in the UK where, it is Aluminium) :biggrin: Thanks for looking!


----------



## mredburn (Apr 28, 2014)

Sharp looking pen Chuck.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 28, 2014)

Looking good Chuck.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 28, 2014)

mredburn said:


> Sharp looking pen Chuck.


Thank you Mike!



BRobbins629 said:


> Looking good Chuck.


 Thank you Bruce!


----------



## lyonsacc (Apr 28, 2014)

Chuck,

I'm sorry, but there are too many flaws in that pen to post it.  I suggest you take down the pics and send the pen to me for some extensive repair.  It might take a couple of years to fix everything . . . .


----------



## skiprat (Apr 28, 2014)

That is superb Chuck! Beautifully made too!!:good::good::good:

However, it's only Americans that spell aluminium incorrectly.......:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 28, 2014)

lyonsacc said:


> Chuck,
> 
> I'm sorry, but there are too many flaws in that pen to post it.  I suggest you take down the pics and send the pen to me for some extensive repair.  It might take a couple of years to fix everything . . . .


 LMBO! Sorry Dave, I must disagree with you this time :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 28, 2014)

skiprat said:


> That is superb Chuck! Beautifully made too!!:good::good::good:
> 
> However, it's only Americans that spell aluminium incorrectly.......:wink::biggrin:


 HaHa! Thanks Steve. I thought you would like my spelling of Aluminium . Although...my spell check just told me I've spelled it wrong.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Curly (Apr 28, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> ...my spell check just told me I've spelled it wrong.:wink::biggrin:



Change your settings to the other than US spelling and it will be happy.

Great pen too. :wink:


----------



## kruzzer (Apr 28, 2014)

looking good Chuck.  Glad to see the cold weather didn't hinder any of your talents..


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice kit!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 28, 2014)

A real beauty Chuck, outstanding craftsmanship.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice pen Chuck. I like the style of the aluminum parts that you made. Not sure what the definition of kitless is but it seems since you made all the parts?


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 28, 2014)

You still got it Chuck!


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 28, 2014)

Joe S. said:


> Nice kit!


Thanks Joe!



Band Saw Box said:


> A real beauty Chuck, outstanding craftsmanship.


Thanks Dan



mikespenturningz said:


> Nice pen Chuck. I like the style of the aluminum parts that you made. Not sure what the definition of kitless is but it seems since you made all the parts?


 Thanks Mike. All but the clip, nib and, feed. I'm working on the clips.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 28, 2014)

Curly said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > ...my spell check just told me I've spelled it wrong.:wink::biggrin:
> ...


LOL...thanks Pete!



kruzzer said:


> looking good Chuck.  Glad to see the cold weather didn't hinder any of your talents..


 Thanks Rich. Oh the cold weather hindered me alright :biggrin:


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 28, 2014)

That's a classy looking pen.


----------



## Mintman (Apr 28, 2014)

Great pen!  The aluminum components turned out really nice.  I was just wondering why I hadn't seen this type of kitless before.


----------



## mark james (Apr 28, 2014)

Im glad to see you posting!!!  awesome pen.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 28, 2014)

D.Oliver said:


> You still got it Chuck!


Thanks Derek. It was a little shaky based on my memory and, misplaced notes  I had to rely on Mike Redburn for a little reminder.:redface:



Jim15 said:


> That's a classy looking pen.


 Thank you Jim.


Mintman said:


> Great pen!  The aluminum components turned out really nice.  I was just wondering why I hadn't seen this type of kitless before.


Thanks very much. I haven't been able to make one of these pens since last summer due to moving and, WINTER :frown:


----------



## keithbyrd (Apr 28, 2014)

Man I like that - sharp look - I love the components


----------



## OZturner (Apr 29, 2014)

A Beautiful pen, Chuck,
Looks Fantastic regardless if it was made with Aluminum or Aluminium,
Outstanding Components, and Superb Blank.
Congratulations.
BTW, it's Aluminium Down Under as well.
Brian.


----------



## wizard (Apr 29, 2014)

*Awesome!!!*

Chuck,
I love this pen!!!! The mosaic with it's understated grey and black tones ties in beautifully with the components you made.  
Hmmm...missing something though..usually more prominent in the center area of the pen sort of at the lower end of the cap...lol
Just kidding... Perfect as is...a more prominent center band would distract from the beautiful mosaic. It's truly a gorgeous pen and I wish it were mine!!!
Regards,
Doc


----------



## mredburn (Apr 29, 2014)

wizard said:


> Chuck,
> I love this pen!!!! The mosaic with it's understated grey and black tones ties in beautifully with the components you made.
> Hmmm...missing something though..usually more prominent in the center area of the pen sort of at the lower end of the cap...lol
> Just kidding... Perfect as is...a more prominent center band would distract from the beautiful mosaic. It's truly a gorgeous pen and I wish it were mine!!!
> ...




SIGH!  There goes his hat size...............  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Carl Fisher (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks great Chuck!  Very nicely executed "components".

How does the aluminum to acrylic threading feel when capping the pen?  Any concerns with a cross thread with the aluminum cutting it's own threads in the softer acrylic?


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 29, 2014)

That looks terrific Chuck, very nicely done! I like those aluminium parts.

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 29, 2014)

mark james said:


> Im glad to see you posting!!!  awesome pen.


Thanks Mark. So am I! :biggrin: It was a long dry spell with no turning.



keithbyrd said:


> Man I like that - sharp look - I love the components


Thank you Keith!



OZturner said:


> A Beautiful pen, Chuck,
> Looks Fantastic regardless if it was made with Aluminum or Aluminium,
> Outstanding Components, and Superb Blank.
> Congratulations.
> ...


Thanks Brian. I was just teasing Skiprat :biggrin: and, now you :biggrin:



wizard said:


> Chuck,
> I love this pen!!!! The mosaic with it's understated grey and black tones ties in beautifully with the components you made.
> Hmmm...missing something though..usually more prominent in the center area of the pen sort of at the lower end of the cap...lol
> Just kidding... Perfect as is...a more prominent center band would distract from the beautiful mosaic. It's truly a gorgeous pen and I wish it were mine!!!
> ...


Thank you Doc. I left the extra band out just to see if you would notice :biggrin: Joking of course. I was just plain lazy. 



mredburn said:


> wizard said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck,
> ...


Not yet! The one I have may be stretching a bit :biggrin:



Carl Fisher said:


> Looks great Chuck!  Very nicely executed "components".
> 
> How does the aluminum to acrylic threading feel when capping the pen?  Any concerns with a cross thread with the aluminum cutting it's own threads in the softer acrylic?


Thank you Carl. So far, there has never been a problem with starting the threads. I'm sure it could happen but, so far the threads start perfectly smooth. 



bluwolf said:


> That looks terrific Chuck, very nicely done! I like those aluminium parts.
> 
> Mike


Thank you Mike! I have a couple more ideas. Wish I still lived in Florida right about now. Access to that mill would be nice.


----------



## wizard (Apr 29, 2014)

Chuck,
What do you think of a front section made out of aluminum? Serious..no joke!
Doc


----------



## johncrane (Apr 29, 2014)

Chuck! Great looking pen mate, i luv your design and material used,i was wondering the size of the tap/die you used and the length of the pen thankyou in advance.


----------



## Pitoon (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a couple of those mosaic blanks. Still have not turned one yet. Don't think i have green, but from what i can see it looks very nice.

Pitoon


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 30, 2014)

wizard said:


> Chuck,
> What do you think of a front section made out of aluminum? Serious..no joke!
> Doc


I considered that Doc. When I made a BP pen with aluminum section, I thought it would be nice to make a FP section the same way. Unless it has a coating of some sort, it will turn your fingers black. I don't have a powder coat system and, tried a poly coat but, when I started sanding it, peeled off the section. Haven't tried clear coat yet. So, maybe in the future, I'll try again. Made this section with a PR or alumilite blank that, seems to be pretty soft. Is a bit hazy when polishing. Don't recall where I acquired it from. I am looking to restock with some good ebonite. Thanks Doc!



johncrane said:


> Chuck! Great looking pen mate, i luv your design and material used,i was wondering the size of the tap/die you used and the length of the pen thankyou in advance.


Thank you John! I use the 12mm triple start tap & die from Mike Redburn for cap & body. The finials are 9x.75 tap & die. The pen measures 5 inches capped. Both finials are drilled out to keep the length minimal.



Pitoon said:


> I have a couple of those mosaic blanks. Still have not turned one yet. Don't think i have green, but from what i can see it looks very nice.
> 
> Pitoon


Thanks! It IS a nice material to work with. Polishes really nicely. Try it out.:wink:


----------



## mredburn (Apr 30, 2014)

CHuck 

Anodize the front section no black rubbing off on your fingers.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 30, 2014)

mredburn said:


> CHuck
> 
> Anodize the front section no black rubbing off on your fingers.


 TeeHee! :biggrin: Completely forgot about that :redface::biggrin: When I get space to set that stuff up maybe :biggrin: Thanks Mike!


----------



## wizard (Apr 30, 2014)

mredburn said:


> CHuck
> 
> Anodize the front section no black rubbing off on your fingers.





dalecamino said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > CHuck
> ...



I used a coating suggested by Caswell called VHT. The coating sprays on and is hard and glossy and doesn't require sanding. Anodizing seems a more practical and permanent solution.  I don't know how to anodize but would love to! I want to work with steel (Damascus/Koftgari) and have ordered a foot long rod of Koftgari...ought to be interesting.
Doc


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks Doc. The VHT would be a simpler way to go. Although anodizing IS fun, there are steps that, require more attention. Time in acid bath, time in the dye (or not if, you want clear) current, conducive connections etc. but, the results are satisfying :biggrin:


----------



## Mapster (Apr 30, 2014)

Very well done Chuck! Probably my favorite of the kitless you have made so far. Simple, yet elegant!


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 30, 2014)

Mapster said:


> Very well done Chuck! Probably my favorite of the kitless you have made so far. Simple, yet elegant!


 Hey Thanks Marshall! Making some progress I suppose. Hope school is good.


----------

